# White Fence Farm



## the tinker (Jun 13, 2015)

Went to White Fence Farm for dinner tonight. Excellent dinner and lots of old stuff to look at.
Used to be a working farm way back when. Its been a restaurant since the early 50s and it's not like Cracker barrel or those other made to order places. This place is the real deal off old Route 66. These places are fading fast. If you are ever near Joliet Ill. stop in.  IT's in Romeoville ,Ill.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 13, 2015)

*More White Fence Farm*


----------



## the tinker (Jun 13, 2015)

*A little more White fence*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey tinker,
thanks for sharing!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome. Looks more like a museum than a restaurant.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a neat place. Route 66 treasures keep disappearing. Good to see one survive! Pure Americana.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd have to wear a bib in that place, while I was eating....I'd be staring up at the ceiling all the time!


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Great photos! I love seeing stuff like this in real restaurants. Not so much in Cracker Barrel.


----------



## mike j (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy hotcakes, now that's a really nice eating environment. Do they have a bar?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2015)

Geez those are some valuable wall hangers!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 14, 2015)

Very cool,good to see nice bikes on display for the public to enjoy.


----------



## petritl (Jun 15, 2015)

As I recall there was a museum of sorts in the front of the restaurant to entertain the people who are waiting to be seated. As a kid in the 70s and 80s it wasn't unusual to see a line outside and into the parking lot.

My dad serviced the cash registers there and took me on a work trip a couple of times. Awesome for me; unlimited access to the soda fountain (years before the serve yourself concept) and corn fritters.


----------



## carrotsnax (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

